# Angle of attack for driver / fairway woods



## GG26 (Aug 22, 2019)

The Ping mobile fitting truck was at our club today and I went along to try out a fairway wood as I am not very consistent with what I've got.

After just two hits with my existing three wood the fitter said that my angle of attack was 5 degrees negative (ie too steep) and that what was likely causing my fades.  To assist he put me into a 3-wood (SFT) with a 5 wood stiff shaft.  Whilst it remains to be seen if this cures the problem, this set up was definitely 20 yards longer than my Nike Covert 2.0 (regular).

I also had a go with the G410 driver (SFT) which was long for me at 220 carry and 240 with roll out (normally both are 20 yards shorter with my Nike Vapor Fly).  What the fitter did say that surprised me was that if I could get my swing shallower to the optimum angle of attack I could gain 30-40 yards on the driver with my current swing speed.  That seems a long way and wonder if anyone has any thoughts on this.


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2019)

GG26 said:



			The Ping mobile fitting truck was at our club today and I went along to try out a fairway wood as I am not very consistent with what I've got.

After just two hits with my existing three wood the fitter said that my angle of attack was 5 degrees negative (ie too steep) and that what was likely causing my fades.  To assist he put me into a 3-wood (SFT) with a 5 wood stiff shaft.  Whilst it remains to be seen if this cures the problem, this set up was definitely 20 yards longer than my Nike Covert 2.0 (regular).

I also had a go with the G410 driver (SFT) which was long for me at 220 carry and 240 with roll out (normally both are 20 yards shorter with my Nike Vapor Fly).  What the fitter did say that surprised me was that if I could get my swing shallower to the optimum angle of attack I could gain 30-40 yards on the driver with my current swing speed.  That seems a long way and wonder if anyone has any thoughts on this.
		
Click to expand...


in a nutshell he knows what hes talking about, with the driver if you can get a positive angle of attack (ie hitting on the up) with the right spin conditions you can add a decent amount of yardage


----------



## Imurg (Aug 22, 2019)

Hitting up on the driver increases launch and lowers spin.
As long as you create enough spin to keep the ball in the air, the difference can be staggering.
If you hit down on it then you're adding spin which may keep the ball straighter but you'll lose a load of distance.
With the fairway a slight downward AoA works for a lot of people, even taking a slight divot.
Sounds like they know what's what


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 22, 2019)

I have a -4 angle of attack with driver.
Although I am fairly long I did try to change my AOA.
Itâ€™s a very difficult thing to do, I found myself hitting massive pushes right.
It made a difference with my length but 40yds is a bit ambitious.
I lost the consistency of my game and became very wayward, length is good but you must be able to control it.
I went back to my old swing as it was more natural to me.
Ask yourself if you need that length really, if YES go for it
If NO then play your normal game ,as itâ€™s tough trying to score out of the trees.

Three wood I take a small divot like a hybrid , itâ€™s a great shot and very consistent.
If you master this you can almost hit it as far as a driver.

My iron play is good because hitting down is what gives it spin to hold the greens.
Itâ€™s not a big problem with a driver but does cost a little length.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 23, 2019)

i used to hit a draw with the driver and got a fair bit of roll out, but was slightly hitting down on it. changed to trying to hit up and through with a fade, wouldn't say i have gained 40 yards, but prob carry it further, maybe 10/15 yards and take the left side out of play, but get less roll for some reason


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 23, 2019)

Am I correct in thinking that tour pros generally hit 1-2 deg down with driver


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 23, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Am I correct in thinking that tour pros generally hit 1-2 deg down with driver
		
Click to expand...

I hope so always said my method was right!!


----------

